# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Pitsos] PITSOS Pyrolyse model P1PC7687WP πρόβλημα με το ένα μάτι

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο το ένα μάτι από τα τέσσερα, (το μεγαλύτερο) έχει επιλογή για το αν θα ανάψει η μία ή και οι δύο κυκλικές αντιστάσεις. Στο συγκεκριμένο μάτι ανάβει μόνο η μικρή κυκλική αντίσταση και όχι η μεγάλη ώστε να ανάψει ολόκληρο το μάτι.  Να υποθέσω καμμένη η μεγάλη αντίσταση; (είναι άραγε ξεχωριστή; :Wink:  Σκέφτηκα και τον επιλογέα αλλά φαίνεται σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση και ακούγεται ο ήχος του κλιπ για να ενεργοποιηθεί και η μεγάλη περιμετρική αντίσταση οπότε μάλλον η αντίσταση; Και αν ναι, ανταλλακτικό στον αντιπροσωπεία ή θα μπορούσα ίσως και κάπου αλλού σε καλύτερη τιμή;

----------


## tipos

Μανώλη για να καταλήξεις πιο είναι το πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις. Με το πολύμετρο σου μέτρα αν ο διακόπτης σου βγάζει σωστά τις τάσεις. Θα πρέπει με τον διακόπτη σε θέση να ανάψει και τις δύο αντιστάσεις να έχεις 220v μεταξύ των επαφών 2-4 και 2-4a. Αν έχεις τις τάσεις τότε η βλάβη είναι στην εστία. 
Όπου και να είναι η βλάβη δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις ανταλλακτικό από αντιπροσωπεία, υπάρχουν τα πάντα στο εμπόριο όσο αφορά αυτού του είδους τα ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σάκη! Να 'σαι καλά! :Thumbup1:

----------


## manolo

Σάκη καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά, καλή Ανάσταση!. Επειδή δεν έχω ελέγξει ακόμα την εστία λόγω άλλων υποχρεώσεων αλλά για μια πληροφορία θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου. Σε περίπτωση που είναι η εστία το πρόβλημα, μου κάνει αυτό το ανταλλακτικό;; Το μοντέλο είναι αυτό στον τίτλο του θέματος. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## tipos

Καλή Ανάσταση. 
Αν η διάσταση είναι ίδια με την δικιά σου τότε ναι μπορείς να την βάλεις απλά θα πρέπει να βρεις την συνδεσμολογία αν είναι ίδια. Σε περίπτωση που φταίει η εστία αγόρασε την και θα σου πω πως να την παραλληλησεις με την παλιά.

----------

manolo (27-04-19)

----------


## manolo

Παρέλαβα σήμερα το ανταλλακτικό μάτι για τη PITSOS και παραθέτω δύο φώτος με το χαλασμένο hob και το καινούργιο. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αλλάζει κάτι στη καλωδίωση ή τοποθετώ τα καλώδια από το παλιό όπως ακριβώς είναι στους ίδιους ακροδέκτες με το καινούργιο. Τους έχω αριθμήσει για ευκολία.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46197InkedNew hob_LI.jpg

----------


## manolo

Υπάρχει μια διαφορά όπως βλέπετε. Στο παλιό hob ο ακροδέκτης 4 συνδέεται με τον ακροδέκτη 6, ενώ στο νέο hob υπάρχει έτοιμη σύνδεση μεταξύ του ακροδέκτη 4 και του ακροδέκτη 7.

----------


## manolo

Σάκη μήπως καμμία ιδέα;; Επειδή απ' ότι κατάλαβα έχεις εμπειρία από αυτές τις καλωδιώσεις..

----------


## tipos

Στην καινούργια εστία μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο θα δεις ότι τρεις επαφές μεταξύ τους σου δίνουν μια ένδειξη. Αυτές οι επαφές είναι μία από τον θερμοστάτη και δύο είναι εκτός θερμοστάτη. Συγκεκριμένα είναι οι επαφές 3-5-6 όπως τις αριθμησες στην καινούργια εστία. Η 3 είναι η γενική και πάει το καλώδιο που έρχεται από την επαφή 2 του διακόπτη. Την 5 και την 7 της παλιάς εστίας τις βάζεις στο 5 και στο 6 της καινούργιας εστίας. Οι δύο κενές επαφές που έμειναν αν τις μετρήσεις μεταξύ τους δεν θα σου δώσουν καμία ένδειξη,θα έχεις δηλαδή άπειρο. Εκεί θα βάλεις τα καλώδια που σου απέμειναν. Όπως και να τα βάλεις δεν έχει καμία σημασία απλά εκεί που έχει διπλό καλώδιο θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα ακροδέκτη και για τα δύο λόγο ότι η καινούργια δεν έχει διπλή επαφή. Στην δοκιμή που θα κάνεις αν σου ανάβει πρώτα η εξωτερική αντίσταση και όχι η εσωτερική τότε θα αλλάξεις μεταξύ τους το 5 με το 6 σύμφωνα με τα νούμερα που έβαλες στην καινούργια εστία.

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σάκη, να είσαι καλά. Όταν κάνω την αντικατάσταση - γιατί είναι ενός συγγενούς η κουζίνα - θα ενημερώσω!. :Thumbup:

----------


## manolo

Να ενημερώσω ότι αντικατέστησα τη χαλασμένη κεραμική εστία και όλα δουλεύουν άψογα. Ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως το συνάδελφο Σάκη για τις οδηγίες-συμβουλές. :Thumbup1:

----------


## manolo

Μια ερώτηση σε ένα πρόβλημα που διαπιστώθηκε περισσότερο τυχαία. Στη συγκεκριμένη κεραμική εστία, ενώ όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά, ανάβει και σβήνει κανονικά και οι δύο ζώνες, δεν ρυθμίζεται η ένταση της εστίας. Δηλαδή είτε θα ανάβει στο φουλ είτε όταν ο επιλογέας γυρίσει στο 0 σβήνει. Δεν αυξομειώνεται δηλαδή η ένταση της εστίας στις ενδιάμεσες θέσεις, 3, 4, 5....μέχρι την ανώτερη στο 9, αλλά δουλεύει στο φουλ συνέχεια. Υποπτεύομαι τον διακόπτη-επιλογέα της εστίας αλλά θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη κάποιων εμπειρότερων σε αυτά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tipos

Αν όντως δεν χαμηλώνει τότε άλλαξε τον διακόπτη γιατί θα κάψει την εστία σχετικά γρήγορα και θα καίει και το φαγητό.

----------


## manolo

Ευχαριστώ Σάκη, να 'σαι καλά. Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αλλά είπα να επιβεβαιώσω..

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
αντικατέστησα τον διακόπτη όπως αναφέρθηκα και πρότεινε κι ο Σάκης με αυτόν εδώ που απ' ότι πρότειναν και από το μαγαζί ταιριάζει και αντικαθιστά τον διακόπτη της συγκεκριμένης κουζίνας γιατί τους ρώτησα, και αυτό που συνέβη είναι ότι μόλις έδωσα ρεύμα στην κουζίνα και με τον επιλογέα στο 0, το μάτι άναψε και παρέμεινε αναμμένο η μεγάλη ζώνη της εστίας!! Δηλαδή με τον διακόπτη κλειστό υποτίθεται, ανάβει η μεγάλη ζώνη και η μικρή παραμένει σβηστή, ενώ αν γυρίσω τον διακόπτη ανάβει κι αυτή φυσικά. Αλλά η μεγάλη ζώνη είναι μονίμως αναμμένη είτε ανοικτός είτε κλειστός!! Οι επαφές του καινούργιου έχουν την ίδια διάταξη με τον παλιό εκτός από την επαφή πάνω από την S2 (όπως φαίνεται στο φώτο στο λινκ) η οποία ατον παλιό διακόπτη (τον ορίτζιναλ) δεν υπάρχει, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι παίζει ρόλο...Τα καλώδια τα συνέδεσα στον καινούργιο ένα προς ένα. Δεν έχω κάνει λάθος σύνδεση. Πραγματικά έχω προβληματιστεί τι φταίει  :Confused1:  :Head:  και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tipos

Η συνδεσμολογία έχει ως εξής.
P1 και P2 είναι η παροχή ρεύματος 230 v.
Η επαφή 2 είναι το γενικό της εστίας και πάει στον θερμοστάτη της εστίας.
Η επαφές 4 και 4α είναι ο εσωτερικός και εξωτερικός δακτύλιος της εστίας. Αν μπούνε ανάποδα τα καλώδια απλά ανάβει πρώτα ο έξω δακτύλιος.
Οι επαφές S είναι για το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι.
Αν η σύνδεση έγινε σωστά τότε κάποιο ελάττωμα έχει ο καινούργιος διακόπτης.

----------

manolo (11-07-19)

----------

